# Stella & Chewy's dehydrated patties



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Question for any of you who use these - I bought a bag of these but I'm having trouble rehydrating them. There aren't really any directions on the bag but I put half of one in a bowl and poured water on it. It doesn't seem to be absorbing the water though. Am I just not waiting long enough or do you break the patty up first? It's very weird stuff - it's so light weight it's hard to believe it's food. It's also hard to believe I paid that much for it. (!)


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I am feeding Stella&Chewy's food too. I break them apart and add very warm/hot water to them. Wail for awhile until its cool enough--about a couple of minutes. I add just enough water to have a little 'juice' left over. Sue


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I wouldn't put "hot" water in it as it will cook the food. I'd add lukewarm water & let it set for a few minutes & mash it with a fork. If you're going to feed S&C's it's actually cheaper to feed the frozen patties though....


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the tip about the frozen being cheaper. I haven't found the frozen Stella and Chewy's yet but there is a local dog gym that may order it for me. I did get the Nature's Variety Instinct frozen and both my pups loved that. I really like the idea of the raw but haven't figured out how to make it work in my budget yet. I did buy some chicken wings but I only gave one to Charlie. He's bigger and weighs 9 lbs. Taz only weighs 2 1/2 lbs. and I haven't worked up the nerve to give her one yet. I almost had a heart attack when Charlie crunched through the first bone in that chicken wing! I know it's all in my head but frankly she's the smallest dog I've ever had and I'm still a little careful with her. It's been thirteen years since I had a puppy and that one was a German Shepherd that weighed 16 lbs at seven weeks - quite a difference!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Definitely a big difference!  Hopefully that dog gym can order it for you...our local food store is great about special ordering things as well. Love it when stores go out of their way for their customers...makes going back very easy! 

When you feed the wings, just hold them...that should make it easier for you.  We've been feeding raw for a couple years & I have to hold boney chicken for a couple of my dogs as they're gulpers. But until you know your dogs eating style...hold it for them to be on the safe side. Definitely a good idea for that peace of mind.  

Good luck & I hope you're able to give the frozen patties a go! I think I read someone say here that the frozen patties are half the price. Not sure how true that is as I've never even bothered to feed the freeze dried but it will make your pocket book a bit happier if you can get them! We actually get the large patties (cheaper still & where I have so many it's just as well). So a 6lb bag lasts us 4-5 days...but that's with 7 mouths to feed!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, he's definitely a gulper and I did hold it while he ate it. It was funny though, he looked the way I do when I eat chocolate - his eyes were practically rolled back in his head with bliss!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Many dogs do know what they're meant to eat! :lol: My grandfather has THE pickiest dog ever but when I watched her for a few weeks shortly after we started raw...she went crazy for chicken necks! LOVED THEM!! Took me a few days to get her back to eating her kibble before he got home because he is old school & thinks chicken will kill them. LOL (I did tell him I gave it to her & never did again when we watched her because he figured I'd kill her--now when she stays she gets premades since it's still technically "dog food" haha)


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

LOL - I'm sure the dog won't tell on you!


----------

